# Samaurai Art



## Alia (Aug 27, 2005)

Found this web site and thought you guys might want to take a peek. 

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/neil_james.bruce/samuraiartpg2.htm


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 28, 2005)

*Thanks for the post Alia I always enjoy looking at art stuff! 
*


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: Fairy Illustrations*



			
				kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Thanks for the post Alia I always enjoy looking at art stuff! *


There was certainly some interesting art on that site. Was good to be able to follow from the sketch through to finished painting.

Here's another site you might like to check out.
The artist lives in Australia, who writes and illustrates her own childrens Fairy Stories. Her name is Shirley Barber and I just love her artwork. It's so detailed and full of happiness! It's a good site to browse, with various threads to follow.

www.shirleybarbers.com/guestbook.html


----------



## don sky (Aug 29, 2005)

Alia said:
			
		

> Found this web site and thought you guys might want to take a peek. ...



Awesome site Alia. The samurai have always been a favourite warrior class of mine followed by Shaolin monks!


----------

